# [SOLVED] My keyboard is weird!! HELP!!



## rainkiszes (Feb 16, 2012)

2 days ago when I started my PC whenever I click A a new tab appears and immediately types /123 when I click A again it searches /123 and if I click it the 3rd time it shuts down my monitor, and not to mention it also opens my WMP.

And when I type in the note pad it opens the Find search and types asdfjkl;\123

It is not only the A key but also the Z. The shift key doesn't work too. 

Here's a video that I have recorded while I press my A key. (sorry for the low quality)

Keyboard problem - YouTube


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: My keyboard is weird!! HELP!!*

Hi, welcome to TSF

have you tried another keyboard? did you install or remove anything around the time this happened? have you tried going back to a restore point before the keyboard problem. have you scanned for malware? try those things and see what happens.


----------



## rainkiszes (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: My keyboard is weird!! HELP!!*

I haven't installed or removed anything. Well, I tried to uninstall the keyboard (at the control panel) when it started to messed up but it's still the same. I'm searching for malwares right now and I'll immediately post the result.

I'm really sorry for the bother, I'm not really good with this kind of stuff.


----------



## rainkiszes (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: My keyboard is weird!! HELP!!*

Mods, please locked this thread, I just bought a new one.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: My keyboard is weird!! HELP!!*

Hi rainkiszes and welcome to TSF :wave:

If your problem is now solved, you can mark the thread as <Solved> from the 'Thread Tools' button, near the top-right of the page :wink:


----------

